# Excalibur 16" scroll saw



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,
I spent the last couple hours reading some of Sheila's blogs on her Excalibur 21 which she got in 2011 (blog #313, 314, 315..)
and was really pleased/impressed with the group responses.
My question to the old timers here (no offense intended): does the Excalibur still hold that spot as being one of the better saws out there since her blog of 2011? can someone point me to some current reviews (or Sheila's current blogs about scroll saws)?
Thank you for the help in advance.
I am so glad I ran into this forum 
Sam


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i got an ex 16 for christmas last year. included the footswitch. did a lot of research and found excaliber to still be atop notch saw. i have many hours on mine so far and its awesome.
imo, yes, it is one of the best still. excalibers hegners, and the dewalt 788 are tops. my ex replaced a 788 that the motor died on.
heres a forum that i think has member reviews of their saws
http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/forum


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank yoi for the reply and the link. It is just conforting to know isers opinions id they have the equipment.
Thx again
Sam


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

youre welcome. reading on that forum is what had me drop the hint i wanted an excaliber.
theres a few other sites,too. lots of good info here
http://www.scrollsaws.com
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

There is a guy about 3 hrs away from me. He has an EX 16 with stand. He said he got it Feb 2015. Was asking $400.
Saw looks good in photos. He will accept $300.
It is tempting but im reluctant to drive 3 hrs ea way and find something wrong with it. Price dropping from 400 to 300 when i asked what the lowest he would accept.
The local price without stand is about $650.
Is it worth double the money and the peace of mind?????
Thx for listening


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have the larger model, bought it brand new many years ago, it has been a real workhorse. No issues.
Solid company, parts, etc readily available.

Seems like $300 would be a really good price for that model.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

they have a lifetime warranty.
take some lumber and blades and take it for a spin.
$300 is an excellent price
id sugest investing in a footswitch whatever saw ya get. pretty nice accessory.
gotta link to it?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

surfin a bit through cali cl im seeing quite a few dewalt 788's and RBI hawks at great prices!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

if this is it
http://ventura.craigslist.org/tls/5249301875.html

i say go for it. the table condition tells me the advertised 8 hrs use isnt a lie.


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Haha,
Ues, this is the one.
I really apprecia0te your help and guidance. I asked him that i would test it but he has not replied to that


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

let us know what happens,eh?


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

I will. Thanks again.
Look forward to more discussions here.


----------



## Sam777 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well,
I drove 2-1/2 hours and got that Ex 16 for $300.
Like you said (tomsteve): It did not get much use. when I saw it in that great shape, I immediately knew that it had not had much work done on it. It looks brand new.
I got it and drove back like a champ 
Now I will start asking more questions 
I am interested in cutting 1/8 to 1/4 acrylic. Is there a special blade or a recommended one? Is there a certain type of acrylic that does not melt easily.
I appreciate any help I get from an member.
Thank you in advance
Sam


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

personally i use flying dutchman blades. i tried quite a few different brands before choosing the fd blades and have been using then for about 7 years.
as far as cutting acrylic, i havent done that yet so cant recommend a blade. hopefully some others here can help.
you can jump over to scrollsawvillage.com ,register,and ask there. lots of scrollsaw experience there.
also steve goods site has good information, along with his youtube channel-sdgood.
also rick hutchinsons website has a lot of good information,too.

glad ya got a great deal on a great saw! is this an upgrade or your first saw?


----------

